# Glargine and possible Cancer risk



## Mojo (Jul 24, 2009)

Hello all,

Sorry if the headline looks a bit disturbing! I'm not too sure how many people have caught wind of this, and this is by no means an attempt to create a panic, but I think that it's best that people are kept informed.

A few studies have recently been published in Europe, suggesting a link between the risk of cancer and the use of glargine (band name: Lantus). Most of the studies focused on Type 2 diabetics using glargine alone, or with tablets.

At the moment it is just a link, so a lot more studies need to be done to prove if this link is true or not. It's important that people *do not stop taking thier insulin*.

Diabetes UK have a Q&A page on their website with more information:

http://www.diabetes.org.uk/en/Guide-to-diabetes/Guide-to-Diabetes-extra-pages/Lantus-and-possible-cancer-risk---Q-and-A/

Once again, I do apologise if I have caused any distress, it was not my aim to do so.

Mo


----------



## Northerner (Jul 24, 2009)

Hi Mojo,

Yes, I had heard about this. I think a good 'voice of reason' on the matter is Jenny Ruhl - see this link:

http://diabetesupdate.blogspot.com/2009/06/questions-about-lantuscancer.html


----------



## sasha1 (Jul 24, 2009)

Hi Mo-jo

Yes I've read about this...and it cause's me a lot of concern, worry etc, as Lantus is what Nathan uses.....

Heidi
x


----------



## Steff (Jul 24, 2009)

hi mojo thanks tis always good to bring it to peoples attention if they have already heard about it or not cheers


----------



## sofaraway (Jul 24, 2009)

thanks for posting northener, very sensible, i keep meaning to order her book.

I know a while back I read alot about lantus being linked to depression, no solid research just ancedotal evidence form forums and blogs etc. At that time I wondered if I should come off lantus but decided that having poor control had such a negative impact on my mood and lantus works pretty well at controlling my blood sugars so the change wasn't worth it.


----------



## Northerner (Jul 24, 2009)

Yes, I have to agree with you there Nikki. My lantus is working perfectly for me (at the moment!), so it's doing me a lot more good than bad


----------



## katie (Jul 24, 2009)

sofaraway said:


> I know a while back I read alot about lantus being linked to depression, no solid research just ancedotal evidence form forums and blogs etc. At that time I wondered if I should come off lantus but decided that having poor control had such a negative impact on my mood and lantus works pretty well at controlling my blood sugars so the change wasn't worth it.



That worried me too, im sure something has been affecting me but i dont know whether it's insulin, the pill, life in general or diabetes!!

I'm not worried about a cancer link since i'm on the pill, consume fatty foods, breath etc


----------



## sasha1 (Jul 24, 2009)

Hi All...


If my memory serves me correct on the Lantus topic...before I joined the forum...I found some very interesting debates going on in America..on the very same thing...also there is quite a bit of research into Lantus going on out there. Sorry I have'nt got a specific link addresses...but I'm sure if you Google or Yahoo them the links will come up.

Sorry I can't be of more help than this

Heidi
x


----------



## Peter C (Jul 24, 2009)

The Lantus association with cancer in the recent report is weak. A handful of Swedish ladies who already had breast cancer and were using Lantus found their cancer worsening. But as the researchers themselves said,the sample was so small it might just be a numerical fluke.

The Eu has given lantus the all clear  ...
"The drug regulator for the European Union effectively cleared Sanofi-Aventis diabetes drug Lantus from posing a greater risk of cancer, and said that the treatment should continue being prescribed and sold as usual.

The ruling was made by the European Medicines Agency earlier this week, and claimed that evidence linking the diabetic drug with cancer was inconclusive. Lantus is an insulin analogue that has been widely used since 2000.

The Committee for Medicinal Products for Human Use reportedly commented: "Following review of all available information on a possible relationship between insulin analogues ... and the risk of cancer, the available data does not provide a cause for concern and that changes to the prescribing advice are, therefore, not necessary," European Medicines Agency's Committee for Medicinal Products for Human Use."

Sanofi saw shares rise at the news, despite recent bad press in diabetes news."


----------



## sofaraway (Jul 24, 2009)

katie said:


> I'm not worried about a cancer link since i'm on the pill, consume fatty foods, breath etc



hehe! I'm pretty sure if you stop engaging in breathing then your cancer risk drops to 0%, I suggest you consider this, it's irresponsible to be putting your health at risk like this!


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Jul 24, 2009)

sofaraway said:


> hehe! I'm pretty sure if you stop engaging in breathing then your cancer risk drops to 0%, I suggest you consider this, it's irresponsible to be putting your health at risk like this!



Hahahaha pmsl@this !! thanks you two , youve put a smile on my face


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (Jul 24, 2009)

eek! I use lantus and reading that has scared me...just a tad...


----------



## Northerner (Jul 24, 2009)

sofaraway said:


> hehe! I'm pretty sure if you stop engaging in breathing then your cancer risk drops to 0%, I suggest you consider this, it's irresponsible to be putting your health at risk like this!



Nikki, you can't say that! It might constitute medical advice! Everybody - ignore what she says and keep breathing!


----------



## rossi_mac (Jul 24, 2009)

I tell thee, statistics, studies, possible links, underlining causes, aarrgghhh!!

I know it's serious, but if we all lived our lifes to the letter well it wouldn't be a life. I'm not saying be irresponsible, but lets not spread blind panic just yet. I agree proper studies are extremely worth while, but I sometimes wish they wouldn't say anything until it is worth speaking about, i.e. when the study is a bit more conclusive, and every (within reason) eventuality / possible link is considered. I also realise this will never happen, and every now and then there will be articles in the press that spread some concern, but that may be why I don't read too much in the news!


----------

